
Origins of the Sarsen Megaliths at Stonehenge - kyle_morris_
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/31/eabc0133
======
kyle_morris_
Abstract: _The sources of the stone used to construct Stonehenge around 2500
BCE have been debated for over four centuries. The smaller “bluestones” near
the center of the monument have been traced to Wales, but the origins of the
sarsen (silcrete) megaliths that form the primary architecture of Stonehenge
remain unknown. Here, we use geochemical data to show that 50 of the 52
sarsens at the monument share a consistent chemistry and, by inference,
originated from a common source area. We then compare the geochemical
signature of a core extracted from Stone 58 at Stonehenge with equivalent data
for sarsens from across southern Britain. From this, we identify West Woods,
Wiltshire, 25 km north of Stonehenge, as the most probable source area for the
majority of sarsens at the monument._

